# ~Some updates of the crew~



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So I am not around much right now but I thought you guys would like to see how Xena is doing!!!!

Not long after having Xena I realized I did not own a purebred dog but a partial cat instead  At first I thought she was a coyote, but it is definatly cat in the mix 

















































We are still discussing whos computer chair that is lmao








She likes the Spring Pole
















Her and Bee found a game they like








Faith








Bee








Dumae getting old starting to turn Grey and Brown lol.
























Snoop

























Annnnnddddd..........The kids lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Holly, I just can't say enough, great pics


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

awww i love the one of xena and bee so cute, they are all great pics thanks for the update!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwwwww..

Everyone looks awesome.. Beautiful babies! (kids I mean)


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cute little sweater she's got.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Aw Holly, I love your family! Xena looks like she's settled in quite nicely!  Great pics as always. Keep them coming!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Xena looks wonderful Holly, her color has certainly lighted up a lot. And all the other dogs look lovely as always.  Kids are adorable. They are getting so big.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Love the pics, Holly! Xena is straight camouflage sitting in front of the tree chewing on the rope. She looks like a pretty little tigress. Bee has such a great smile too! Fish and Noodle are getting so big! Beautiful as always! Thanks for sharing girl!*


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Holly! I've been missing you woman! Thanks for the update on everyone! Look at my Snoopy looking ever so handsome!! Gosh, I can't wait til I can bring him home! Give him some love for me, please! Fish and Noodles are looking so beautiful and grown up! I can't believe how much Noodles' hair has lightened up! WOW! You need to come around more.. we're missing you!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awesome pics..sound great looking dogs and adorable kids. Thanks for sharing pics


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG i love these pics! Everyone has adorable facial expressions!!!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

precious! i love em all. that lil xenah is a sexy pooch! love the ears.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMGosh! the kids are too cute!

Yeah Xena is part cat part mountain goat she like to climb and sit in chairs! She looks great and I am happy her and Bee can play but she looks almost as big as Bee now! She also look a lot like her mom, the other dogs look great too  thanks for the update


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Holly they all look super cute specially the kiddos  I totally see the kitty face in that first pic too cute


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

aw holly they look great  Xena looks so happy


----------



## Jerretb (Oct 11, 2010)

Im new here, but the pup you call bee? I think. Wow THATSS a beautifull dog! They all are but that one is just really beautiful!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

